# The most powerful treats for your dog?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I just had a good laugh last night as I grabbed a few vanilla wafers from our pantry for a desert (it was a healthy alternative to the ice cream that I really wanted). 

And of course most everything that I eat usually gets shared between me and Jacks - who believes my food is his food. 

About these wafers though - omgh. He is obsessed. To the point where he was going through his repertoire of tricks without me saying anything. His two newest "tricks" are drop (he belly flops to the ground) and "pretty dance" (I've been teaching him to free stand up on his back legs, this is the trick that comes after sit pretty). 

So there I was sitting in my comfy chair with a dog belly flopping and then standing up to do a bear dance for me. <- He got his wafers of course, but it was too adorable. 

So Jacks' silver bullet treats are vanilla wafers. :bowl: And that means a lot since I do use chicken, hotdogs, and steak bits (not too much) for training sometimes too.











What is your dog's ultimate "I will do ANYTHING" treat?


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, I haven't had vanilla wafers in years, can't even remember, probably since I was a child and that has to be 40 years ago. eeek!! 

I haven't shared any human food with Bayne, I give him his pumpkin and it's not a shared food, he knows it's his only. I'm leary on giving him human food, I can handle the impurities in today's food (it's not the same food I grew up on) with my supplements, but to give Bayne my food makes me leary for his health. I know this makes it difficult if he is out somewhere with me and everyone I know always wants to share their food with dogs. How do I stop this? Or should I even not worry and allow Bayne his occasional treat from others?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I can handle the impurities in today's food (it's not the same food I grew up on) with my supplements, but to give Bayne my food makes me leary for his health.


I think it depends on what you are eating, if it is something your dog can eat, and how much you give him.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Our breeder (Dichi Goldens) doesn't believe in/recommend "treats" per se...just using dog food kibbles...and preferably his praise to get the puppy to respond. Hmmm...wasn't working for me when Lucy decided she liked every part of the yard I didn't want her in...mud...flower beds, etc. I read about Zuke's soft treats here and stopped at Petco yesterday and bought a bag each of their peanut butter and salmon flavor. They're working quite well.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

My girls like the Wellness treats for coming-inside-when-called goodies, but for training Bess, I use leftover chicken or fish, cheese and carrots. I don't know which her fave is; she's not picky at all! : She's such a happy little girl!

Kelly's has always been cheese. Every night, like clockwork, she comes to me between 10:30 and 11, tail wagging, ears perked, cheeks sucked in (so she looks hungry, I suppose!) waiting for me to get up and get her cheese before bed. All I need to do know is make the 'ch' sound and she's dancing all the way to the refrigerator. She will walk me there and touch her nose to the door. She's so sweet...I just love her so much.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Our breeder (Dichi Goldens) doesn't believe in/recommend "treats" per se...just using dog food kibbles...and preferably his praise to get the puppy to respond. Hmmm...wasn't working for me when Lucy decided she liked every part of the yard I didn't want her in...mud...flower beds said:


> Laughing my socks off here,..wouldnt work here either!! He must be an amazing trainer!! Thank you for the giggle!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

He loves cheese. He'll do anything for cheese. That's what we use when we practice heeling..and it works. Banana chips are one of his faves too. HOWEVER, if you want to make him go nuts-o-sandwich...let him get a piece of steak hot off the grill. Good gracious. You'd think he'd died and gone to heaven. I think you could tell him to say "mama" and he'd do it for a piece of steak. I have to admit, I feel the same way because my dad's steaks are delicious. :

I use kibble for treats a lot too, but he has to have a little something different every once in a while!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I use liverwurst up at the lake on our off-leash hikes. Danny's recall improved to at least 98% for liverwurst. Jasper just hangs right by me in case I might just decide he might want a bite. Jasmine likes it, but it's not the silver bullet for her, which is surprising since she's a glutton.

Danny also LOVES bananas. I have to sneak them out of the house when I take them to work for a snack. I give them the over ripe ones and he adores them.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Iorek's pretty food motivated no matter what, I can't think of one thing he goes crazy for over anything else but he is unusually obsessed with goldfish crackers right now... He has "people food" all the time (goldfish crackers, regular crackers, fruits/veggies, cheese, etc.) but I try to stay away from excess sugar although he loves it. 

My mom's borderline fear aggressive aussie on the other-hand... will do just about ANYTHING for string cheese which is really saying something because when he gets scared, he shuts down for anything else.


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

Luckily my boy enjoys almost everything. He is mostly fond of bread and cheese though and meat if I have some ready for training.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Does a used (dirty) tissue count as a treat? If so then that is Sadies fav.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

sadiegold said:


> Does a used (dirty) tissue count as a treat? If so then that is Sadies fav.


 
That is sooo funny and kinda yucky at the same time.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

popcornnnn!


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

*warm roast chicken skin* ....... sometimes I use it to 'flavour' a bag of kibble so it goes further!
Tessa also loves cheese though I don't like to give it too often - she has had some bad experience in her past with nail clipping I think as she trembles when I do it and tries so hard to stay still - I sive her cheese for being brave and she is slowly getting better.
Ben the labrador ....... anything with even 3 degrees of separation from an actual food source is good for him! Gotta love 'em :


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Bahahaha, i loved the "anything with even 3 degrees of separation from an actual food source" line!! Hilarious!!

Ranger isn't too food motivated so I'm always experimenting and trying to find a treat that would work in a high distraction environment. Hot dog pieces work okay, cheese is eh, and no store bought treat works that well either. I usually whip out a can of tripe or a tin of sardines plus a spoon so I can dish some out to thim. Works really, really welll but hard to carry in the pocket!

His latest obsession is anything buttery or creamy or boozy (a dog after my own heart). He hates the smell of my morning coffee, but the "apres dinner" coffee with a splash of Baileys? He's got his nose almost right in the cup!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner drools when he knows I have ice.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I discovered another one... 

Oatmeal raisin creme cookies. <- on the same level of junk food as those vanilla wafers, but significantly HEALTHIER than the amaretto cherry cordial ice cream that I really was craving.  

My trained dog woofled demandingly at me when I pulled out the post dog class snack and sat down in my comfy chair. 

Woofled = he tries barking through his quivering lips while spitting drool. 

I ignored him. 

He started quivering and issuing more drool as he woofled again. Louder. 

I ignored him.

Next thing I know he jumped, flying over a 30 inch cocktail table, kicking my computer out of my hands and clawing and drooling his way to my cookie. 

I think he's been watching our cat leap over furniture too much. 

And I found myself wishing I'd taken those cookies to class instead of the hotdogs I used instead (I was out of cheese and forgot to stop at the store for treats). >..<


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@ Megora

Dogs are not supposed to eat raisins or grapes.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

rhondas said:


> @ Megora
> 
> Dogs are not supposed to eat raisins or grapes.


I know. I doubt there is enough raisin content in these cookies to cause problems though... they are super processed. Bad junk food.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Megora said:


> I know. I doubt there is enough raisin content in these cookies to cause problems though... they are super processed. Bad junk food.


Yeah, Flora's accidentally gotten ahold of a grape when I dropped it one time and it did her no harm. I doubt one cookie is going to cause any damage.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought myself some nice applewood smoked cheddar cheese, and Cookie was just about doing backflips to get some!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Peanut butter.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Ginger snaps!

When Obie was on antibiotics, he would get carsick everytime we went for a ride in the car - so I picked up some ginger snaps to help settle his tummy, and now he's hooked! He prefers them over liver treats.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

lol he sounds like a cutie!


----------

